# NYS Fair results are in!



## Chateau Joe (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.nysfair.org/results

I won three medals for my pinot noir, apple cider wine, and blackberry port. I won't know till August what color the medals are but they notified me that I won.

Anyone else here on the list?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations.....


----------



## Julie (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!! 

You do know that when you win any medal for your wine you are required to come to one of the Western PA'er's gathering with the winning wines for us to sample? 

Oh, the next one is at my house.


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 16, 2011)

Way to go Chateau Joe!


----------



## robie (Jun 16, 2011)

Super!!! Way to go.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2011)

whooooo hooooo Way to go!


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 16, 2011)

Julie said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!
> 
> You do know that when you win any medal for your wine you are required to come to one of the Western PA'er's gathering with the winning wines for us to sample?
> 
> Oh, the next one is at my house.



Send me an invite and I'll see what I can do.  You guys are a long way from here.


----------



## timothyg (Aug 12, 2011)

Chateau Joe said:


> http://www.nysfair.org/results
> 
> I won three medals for my pinot noir, apple cider wine, and blackberry port. I won't know till August what color the medals are but they notified me that I won.
> 
> Anyone else here on the list?



So do you use Wine kits for these competitions? Do you modify them extremely or not at all?

Or, do you source your own fruits and go from?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 12, 2011)

timothyg said:


> So do you use Wine kits for these competitions? Do you modify them extremely or not at all?
> 
> Or, do you source your own fruits and go from?



Timothy to answer your question honestly, all the above are entered into contests. In most wine competitions you will not know if it was a kit or not.


----------

